# Free registry bill up for hearing Monday...



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Assembly Agriculture and Natural Resources

Monday, March 08, 2010 - 2:00 PM

Meeting - Committee Room 8, 3rd Floor, State House Annex, Trenton, NJ

A823Saltwater fishing, free reg.-estab. AAN 1/12/2010



http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/BillsForAgendaView.asp


----------

